# Gauntlet wiring



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

*As I planned my railroad, I wanted to include as many different types of track formations as possible: spurs, sidings, crossings, a 3 way switch, a WYE, a railyard, a a 90 degree crossing with 2 switches nearby, all connected to each other forming a track triangle, and last but not least, a gauntlet. I saw an article on one in a Garden Railways magazine back in the 90's and it told how to get the wiring diagram to automate it. I did as requested but it was apparently too old and they didn't respond. Does anyone know how to wire a gauntlet for automatic control? Or read the article and know how to contact the author to get the wiring diagram? The article I refer to was written by Bill Schatz on page 20 of the July-August 1993 issue of GR magazine. ANy help will be appreciated. And if I missed any track formations, let me know which one. Festus*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Stub switches, cog railways, dual ga. track. Comes to mind... 

Did you look at GR online? They often offer more than what's in the mag 

Your plans sound very complex and perhaps too much? Well too much for me anyways... lol 

Happy Rails, 

John


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm including in my G layout a "Substitution Cross over".......... 
because I need a 75 Deg X-over made up as two 12.5 ft Diam curves that cross. 

What I did was put one curve in place "solid" and use a second hand placed curve elevated 0.333 inches higher. 

The second curve is 5" long and made up as a Split Jaw lift out bridge....... Really no bridge..... 

I did not want to pay to have fabricated the curve/curve 75 Deg X-over. 

Really it was a Computer layout mistake where I wanted a 90 Deg X-over... but had no Layout real estate. 

Thank the Lord that this 20" elevated cross over is easy to access on the layout. Need a hook to hang the 5" curved segment. 

Split Jaw Jerry said power both sides of the Lift out bridge........ 

I even was going to use a Turntable with 15 Deg indexing with a 12.5 ft Dia curve mounted. Was too cumbersome... 

Den Mayer in GBay, WI


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Festus 
I have a Gauntlet track to go through a wall the two tracks go in opposite directions. 
I carefully put in rail breaks like on any point then managed to get brain in gear. 
You do not need any breaks in this situation UGH 
It is in effect track going into a loop and coming back on itself so the inside where you have the crossing is all the same polarity. 
Suggest you draw it out and trace polarities and where needed switching in your design 

Dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wiring track? How strange.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Festur, it's not really clear to me what you mean by "Automatic Control"

A gauntlet track looks like this:










If you use insulated "frogs" and you keep the rails on the gauntlet section far enough apart, you don't need any special wiring.

However, if by "automatic control" you want a second rain to automatically stop if another train occupies the 'Gauntlet' section, then any normal track occupancy detector and control should do.


Knut


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes. The reason I want it wired is for automatic control, is I want to be sure if I have two trains approaching, I want to be sure one of them waits until the other is clear before it too proceeds. And if all I need is a “track occupancy detector, then I'm set. I can do that. 
I really appreciate all your input, opinions, and help. I'm basically a newby with Lionel experience on a couple of 4X8 sheets of plywood indoors. I've never done anything outside, but I'm starting to lay the track for my mainline. 
The reason I want a gauntlet is because I want to try and have one of everything so when members of our local garden railroad club stop by, and start comparing what they have track wise, I want to be sure I have as many as possible for bragging rights. Plus, I want to build one just for the experience. And you've given me 3-4 different ways to do it. Thanks, FESTUS


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a job for the Tortoise Bump Accident Sentinental System (Bump A.S.S.). Are you comfortable with wiring 555 chips?

Perhaps the Moderator could pull up the old threads that describe the Bump A.S.S. system and its schematic. Then I can tell you how to make it even easier if desired.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Darn Todd, you're going to make me work on a holiday weekend.







Why don't you create a bookmark for them on your system? Say, why don't you do a good write-up with the respective diagrams and the PM me when you're done I'll give you my eMail so you can send it to me, then I'll make a PDF out of it and put it up on my 1st Class space, what you think? 
Beginner's Forum/Topic: how can I do this (crossing question)?[/b]

Public Forum/Topic: Cheap Block Detection for ANY SYSTEM Using ANY ENGINE or RAILCAR[/b]


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

OKAY. Now tell me how to make it even easier. You promised. Festus


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

If I have a track manually controlled by Marnold, I'd also like one track controlled completely by LGB. And not just the transformer, but automatic controls too, like a reverse loop or a passing siding. All the components are still available around the internet but I've never seen a diagram on how to hook it all up. Are they available? A list of what I'll need, and how to hook it all up? FESTUS


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Festus on 02 Jul 2011 05:22 PM 
OKAY. Now tell me how to make it even easier. You promised. Festus 

As shown, the system can run at speeds down to between 7-8 volts and it draws power from the rails. We make it easier by removing the rectifiers and voltage regulators and just using a wall wart to power the system. We select the wall wart to suit the voltage of the relays. The 555 chips can run at anything between ~5 and ~25 volts dc.

The "sensors" are simply a short piece of rail long enough to fit in the void space between two insulators.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

BTW, as shown, this represents one of two identical circuits that are required and the diodes D1 and D2 represent red and green signals. We simply use the relay to disconnect the opposing track rather than run signals (but we can do that too). 

The LGB diagrams are available on-line and have been posted here several times in the past. A search should bring them up.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Todd, 
Don't you need 4 of them deetektors on the aproaches? First one there gets a warrant to occupy the gantlet. Should be placed far enough away to stop the other in time... 

John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes and no. You use four of the detector track sections, but you only need to make two of the 555 circuits. Two detectors are used in parallel on each 555 circuit.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Festus on 02 Jul 2011 05:32 PM 
If I have a track manually controlled by Marnold, I'd also like one track controlled completely by LGB. And not just the transformer, but automatic controls too, like a reverse loop or a passing siding. All the components are still available around the internet but I've never seen a diagram on how to hook it all up. Are they available? A list of what I'll need, and how to hook it all up? FESTUS 


look here, download it, use it.

http://kormsen.info/lgb-manual.pdf


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who responded. That LGB PDF file is great. All the input on my gauntlet is also great. I'll be busy figuring it all out and getting it all done. Other places I've gone to for help were always to bothered and too busy to respond so I appreciate all the help to a new guy. Festus


----------

